# Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches



## Klaus-Hilden (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bin immer noch bei der Planung meines Teiches. Wie schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, soll es nun doch ein Schwimmteich werden. ( siehe Skizze )
Nun habe ich noch einige Fragen an die Teich-/ Schwimmteichexperten :

Wie groß wäre die optimale Schwimmfläche / der gemauerte Bereich ? Ich hatte an  8x4 m gedacht, bei einer Tiefe von 1,60m, abfallend auf 1,80m. Kam mir schon beim abstecken riesig vor. Die Regenerationsfläche müßte ja dann noch einmal in etwa die selbe Größe haben ?
Zum Thema Bodenplatte : Ich möchte die Bodenplatte ( gemauerter Schwimmbereich ) aus Kostengründen ( die Baugrube ist von der Straße nicht zugänglich, ich würde eine Betonpumpe benötigen ) selber gießen. Bei oben angegebener Größe wären es bei 15 cm Stärke schon 4,8 m3 Beton. Ich denke mal, mit einem Mischer schafft man es zeitmäßig gar nicht.
Kann man eine Bodenplatte auch in mehreren Durchgängen gießen , bzw. reicht eine geringere Stärke aus ( 10 cm oder so  ) ( Boden ist gewachsen, Lehm mit relativ vielen Steinen.)
Benötigt man in diesem Fall noch eine Sauberkeitsschicht unter der Platte oder reicht PE-Baufolie aus ?
Würde eine geringere Stärke zum Aufmauern ausreichen ( Mauerhöhe ca. 1,3m, Betonschalsteine ) oder müßte ich noch ein Streifenfundament unter der Platte errichten ?

Eine Menge Fragen für heute, es kommen in Zukunft sicher noch mehr hinzu !
Ich hoffe, die eine oder andere wird beantwortet.


----------



## günter-w (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches*

Hallo Klaus,
eine optimale Schwimmfläche gibt es nicht das ist der persönliche Geschmack, der vorhandene Platz, und der Geldbeutel entscheident. Wenn man einigermaßen schwimmen will sollte man ca. min 4 x 10 - 12 m wählen für den Schwimmbereich. Zu der Bodenplatte. du willst ja kein Keller für ein Haus bauen eine ca 3cm starke Betonpatte reicht aus die dient nur dazu das während der Baufase keine Abdrücke in den Boden kommen die dann im gefüllten Zustand sichtbar sind. Unter die Mauer würde ich ein kleines Fundament machen ca. 15-20 cm stark (du hast ja gewachsenen harten Boden) und dort die Mauer aufsetzen. Die Mauer ist ja unter der Folie. Danach würde ich die Sauberkeitsschicht von 3cm Beton einbringen danach Vlies und Folie. Bei deiner gemauerten Rechteckform ist ja wohl klar das in den Ecken große Falten entstehen. Willst du sie überkleben oder vermörteln oder stört dich das nicht?


----------



## Klaus-Hilden (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches*

Hallo Günter,
ich möchte die Folie später passgenau einschweißen, bzw. einschweißen lassen.
zur Bodenplatte : 3cm Stärke? Und wenn der Boden sich doch noch einmal setzen sollte ( Einspülung von Regenwasser,etc. ) Ich hätte Angst, daß dann Betonbrocken die Folie beschädigen, trotz Vlies. Es ist ja schon eine Menge Wasserdruck vorhanden.


----------



## günter-w (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches*

Hallo Klaus,
Das Szenario könnte dir bei 15cm auch passieren wenn der Untergrund nachgibt. Wichtig ist nur das beim ausbaggern der Untergrund nicht gelockert wird und direkt darauf betoniert wird. Von dem Wasser gibt es dann einen gleichmäßigen Druck auf den Untergrund.
Gruß Günter


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches*

Hi Klaus!
Ich hab mir das zuerst auch so vorgestellt wie du, aber dann war´s ganz einfach:
Wenn dein Boden einigermaßen "steht", brauchst du GAR nichts betonieren und mauern:
Der Schwimmteil meines Teiches ist 5 x 16 m und 2,5 bis 3,8 m tief.
Die "Wände" sind nahezu senkrecht (80°) - schön gebaggert und mit dem Spaten nachgeputzt.
Vlies drüber, Folie drüber, Wasser rein.
Sobald das drin ist, rutscht dir nichts mehr.
Durch die Folie spürt man die Kieselsteine des Untergrundes,
aber eine ordentliche Folie (z.B. HD-PE) hält das schon leicht aus.
Die Kanten (der Schwimmteil ist teilweise am Teichrand) 
habe ich mit Eisenbahnschwellen bzw. einem Telegrafenmast befestigt.
Die verschwanden dann unter meinem Randweg.
Mit fröhlichen Grüßen

Der Schwarze Peter


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches*

Nochwas:
Lies mal so herum im Forum und schau,
wieviele Leute einen ZU GROSSEN Teich gebaut haben
und wie viele einen zu kleinen.

Resultat: 
*Einen einzigen* Beitrag habe ich gefunden, 
wo dem Verfasser seine beiden *natürlichen *Teiche zu groß waren,
aber unzähliche Leute haben von einer (oft mehrfachen) Vergrößerung berichtet,
was immer in eine Schweinearbeit, Gartenzerstörung, Kosten und Risiko ausartet.

Ich möchte da auch mit einem Vorurteil aufräumen:
Ein Teich macht den Garten nicht kleiner
-das tut ein Blumenbeet auch nicht-
der Teich IST der Garten!

Mit fröhlichen Grüßen
Der Schwarze Peter

P.S.: Die Brücke über meinen Teich ist nicht aus dekorativen Gründen da, 
sondern aus verkehrstechnischen; dabei hat mein Garten hat 1500 m²!


----------



## allegra (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches*

Das mit dem Ausbaggern ohne Beton kann ich von unserem Projekt her unterstreichen. Der Boden stand gut und so konnte gleich mit Vlies und Folie gearbeitet werden. Auf dem Grund des Schwimmteiches haben wir ein paat alte Holzbohlen unter der Vlies gelegt, weil da ein Pfütze in 2,20m Tiefe war . Das hat den Boden stabilisiert. Auf die Folie kam dann Perlkies und darauf Granitplatten, ordentlich verlegt. Ein kleiner Kiesstreifen an Rand war nötig, weil der Boden natürlich nicht ganz genau rechtecktig war.

Viel Erfolg für Dich
Allegra


----------



## Cloud (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches*

Hi zusammen,
ich habe gerade meinen dritten Teich gebaut. 10 m lang im Mittel vielleicht 4,00 m breit (engste Stelle ca. 2,5 m breit, breiteste ca. 5,00 m).

Wenn der Boden eine ausreichende Festigkeit hat, braucht man nicht zwingend eine Beton-Bodenplatte und gemauerte Wände.
In meinem Fall konnte ich die Wände ca. 75° - 80° ausschachten. 
Ich habe alles schön abgesammelt, Vlies rein, Folie rein, Abläufe und Zuläufe verklebt und Wasser rein. 
Allerdings wollte ich auch keinen "formalen, rechteckigen" Teich. Er sollte sich an die vorhandene Situation (Baumbestand, Pflanzungen) anschmiegen.

Als ich gebuddelt habe, dachte ich auch: Was für ein riesen Loch! Jetzt ist Wasser drin - 54000 Liter. Er hätte vielleicht noch etwas grösser sein können? 

Aber eine Strecke von 10 m ist zum Abkühlen im Sommer schon ganz nett. Wenn keine Fische drin sind kann man sogar ein paar Zuge kraulen .

Das angehangene Bild zeigt die Vlies-Phase meines Baues. Das Foto wurde auf dem Nieveau von - 2,00 m gemacht.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klaus-Hilden (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches*

Hallo,
bei den in den letzten drei Posts beschriebenen Möglichkeiten, ohne Bodenplatte, bzw. ohne Mauern müßte als Abtrennung zwischen Schwimmbereich und Pflanzbereich ein Wall geformt werden, bzw. eine Abtrennung oberhalb der Folie erstellt werden. Bei einem Wall hätte ich keine senkrechten Wände, bei der Abtrennung oberhalb der Folie, zB. aus Naturstein, müßte ich trotzdem unter der Folie ein Streifenfundament errichten, damit mir diese nicht absackt.
Ich denke mal, die von mir bevorzugte Lösung mit Platte und Mauern erscheint mir am stabilsten.( hoffe ich zumindest ) Ich habe mir am letzten Wochenende den Schwimmteich eines Bekannten angesehen. Dieser ist vor einigen Jahren nach dem selben Prinzip gebaut worden - bislang keine Probleme mit der Stabilität. Trotz zweier harter Winter gab es auch mit Eisdruck kein Problem, da die Mauern ca. 30 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel enden und die Pflanzenbereiche flach auslaufen. Ich denke, ich bleibe bei meiner bevorzugten Bauweise, auch wenn der S.t. ein wenig künstlicher aussehen wird als bei den anderen vorgeschlagenen Lösungen.

Was mir immer noch ein wenig Probleme bereitet ist die Stärke der Bodenplatte. Die von Günter vorgeschlagenen 3 cm erscheinen mir doch sehr dünn, auch wenn der Boden sehr fest ist. ( aber er hat wohl weitaus mehr Erfahrung in der Materie )

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## allegra (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches*

Das ist so. Unter meinen Granitsteinen am Rand des Schwimmbereiches habe ich auch ein Streifenfundament. Siehe Foto.


----------



## günter-w (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches*

Hallo Klaus,
indem Sinn sind die 3cm Beton keine Bodenplatte nur eine Sauberkeitsschicht die dafür sorgt das während der Bauphase der Boden immer ebenbleibt damit später der Boden bei Bedarf gut zu reinigen ist und keine Vertiefungen hat. Bei einem festen und ebenem Untergrund ist das nicht notwendig so wie es in den Antworten bereits geschrieben wurde. Es ist auch eine persönliche Ansichtsache wie eben der Boden beim fertigen Teich aussehen soll.
Gruß Günter


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Optimale Größe des Schwimmbereiches*

Hai!
Ich hab das auf ein ca. rechteckiges Profil ausgebaggert
und dann mit dem Material U-förmig ausgeformt, 
das ich vom Rand für die endgültige Form abgestochen hab,.
Damit smmelt sich der Schlamm pflegeleicht auf einem Streifen in der Mitte,
wobei dieser Streifen auch noch ein Gefälle von ca. 8 cm / m hat.
Die Folie liegt nicht 100% glatt, sondern hat schon mal eine Falte,
aber was soll´s in 3 m  Tiefe?
Mit fröhlichen!
DSP


----------

